# Has anyone actually filled a fixed tank/Gaslow in Spain?



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

There are a number of lists of LPG supply stations in Spain but I just had a communication from someone in Spain that many are closed, don't, or no longer offer the service.

Hence, my question - Has anyone actually filled a fixed tank/Gaslow in Spain recently and if so where?

 
Keith


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi, Filled my Gaslow bottles at Jerez 10 days ago with no problem - had tried the week before this but the pump was out of order.
Tel


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, filled two weeks ago in Valencia, Repsol, Calle de Germis. Alan.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys - good to know - got both of those on the Satnav.

Anyone know of any more?

 
Keith


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Station out of order!	Detail-Ansicht beachten!!! Gemisch-Anzeige nur noch bei Premium-Versorgern! Darum...	Station planned 
- © 2008 www.gas-tankstellen.info -

33 Datensätze - Nur eingeloggte Benutzer können Datensätze ändern/aktualisieren!

Sort by	[D]etails	Name / Street Country-ZIP City Tel/Fax Opening hours Remarks	Price EUR /l	Stand
ZIP <Mix P/B>	
[Discount])	
D Area Servicio del Valles	E- (Cataluna) Mo-So 0-24 19.10.2008
BP 
AP-7 km 144 (Richtung Tarragona)

02000 D Factoria Repsol Butano	E-02000 Albacete +34(0)967243239 Mo-So 0-24 GPS sehr ungenau!	0.67	11.10.2008
(N430) C./ Albacete-Valencia km 251,9

03008 D Gasauto Alicante	E-03008 Alicante 0 65 114 048 Mo-So 8-21 GPS ungenau! DISH-Adapter vorhanden!	0.64	18.10.2008
Repsol 
Avenida de Elche 170 
07000 ? D Repsol - GASAUTO DE PALMA II	E-07000 ? Palma de Mallorca (PM) +34(0)971-278222 Mo-Fr 8-22, Sa-So 9-20 GPS ungenau (Straße)! 11.10.2008
Cami Nou de Son Banya s/n. Son Ferriol

07009 D Agencia de Repsol butano	E-07009 P.I. Son Castello-Palma de Mallorca (PM) +34(0)971-432743 Mo-So 7-23 Navi-Alternative: Grups Selleters I Basters Mit Bedienung und Adapter vorhanden	0.645	11.10.2008
Gremio Silleros y Albarderos 12

07500 D Repsol - Butano	E-07500 Manacor (PM) +34(0)971-550477 Mo-Sa 7-20 0.64	11.10.2008
Av. Baix dm es Cos 2 
08040 D Repsol BARCELONA	E-08040 Barcelona +34(0)93-3364456 Mo-So 0-24 ? Bajonet(Adapter vorhanden). Die Tankanlage ist ausschließlich eine Gastankanlage, gekennzeichnet mit TAXI. Aber es ist kein Problem privat zu tanken. Schwiegige Abfahrt zu finden (Spaghettiknoten) siehe Karte... Ausdruck zur Orientierung mitnehmen!	0.634	03.08.2008
Calle K Sector C, Zona Franca

08820 D AGIP Vertix (C-31, Ctra. Garraf , km 21)	E-08820 Prat de Llobregat +34(0)934786234 Mo-So 24h GPS ungenau! (Ortsrand zur Autopista del Garraf) Bajonet(Adapter vorhanden) 0.485	11.10.2008
Carrer del Garaf /Avda. 11 de Septiembre

08820 D GASAUTO EL PRAT	E-08820 El Aeroport del Prat-Barcelona (+34)937368889 Mo-So 0-24 Adapter für Bajonett und ACME vorhanden. 0.49	11.10.2008
Carretera del Aeropuerto

08930 D AGIP Sant Adria Guipuzcoa	E-08930 Sant Adria de Besos (Barcelona) +34(0)934622139 o. 933812871 Mo-So 6-22 Uhr BAJONETT, Adapter vorhanden	0.485	11.10.2008
Carrer del Tibidabo 54-56

11406 D Estacion Servicio Gasauto (Repsol)	E-11406 Jerez de la Frontera-Los Albarizones +34(0)956-347276 Mo-Fr 8-14+16-18, Sa 8-14 Keine normale Tankstelle, sondern eine Verkaufsstelle fuer Bombonas! Adapter vorhanden	0.63	11.10.2008
Calle Opalo 
14004 D Urende / Estacion Servicio Gasauto (Repsol)	E-14004 Cordoba +34(0)957454040 Mo-Sa 8-22 Uhr und Sonntag und Feiertags 9-14 Uhr Bajonett, nur Barzahlung	0.59	11.10.2008
Ctra. del Aeropuerto

15190 D Estacion de Servicio Gasauto (RB Sortidor S.A.)	E-15190 La Coruna-Feans (LA CORUNA) +34(0)981-292632 Mo-Fr 8-22, Sa 8-13/15-18, So+F 8-14 GPS ungenau!(Strasse)	0.59	11.10.2008
Lugar de Mesoiro 8-10

18015 D Gasauto de Granada (Repsol)	E-18015 Granada-Pago de Fatinafar +34(0)958-294000 Mo-Fr 8-21, Sa-So 8-14 Adapter vorhanden	0.63	11.10.2008
Carretera Antigua de Málaga

20014 D Petronor (Repsol)	E-20014 San Sebastian-Miramón. Carretera GI-3401 (Baskenland) 0034/943308038 Mo-So 0-24 0.65	20.10.2008
PASEO DOCTOR BEGIRISTAIN 271

21001 D Repsol	E-21001 Huelva (Andalusien) 959 260 666 Mo-So 8-21 09.10.2008
TELETAXIS GAS AUTO SOCIEDAD COOPERATIVA 
C/ Isaac Albeniz 2 
28011 D (Repsol) GASAUTO DE SAN ISIDRO	E-28011 Madrid-esquina Vía Carpetana +34(0)91-5651257 Mo-So 0-24 GPS ungenau! (Esquina Vía Carpetana) Prüfen, ob Autogas/GLP für Privatwagen angeboten wird! 11.10.2008
C/ Ermita del Santo 80

28018 ? D Estacion Servicio Gasauto	E-28018 ? Madrid-Mendez Alvaro +34(0)91-5396767 Mo-So 0-24 nur Barzahlung 0.66	24.08.2008
C/ Méndez Alvaro, s/n cruce con M-30

28042 D GALP	E-28042 Barajas 917472505 Mo-So 0-24 09.10.2008
Camino del Cuartel 9

28801 D GALP	E-28801 Alcala de Henares (Madrid) 952834959 Mo-So 0-24 09.10.2008
Ctra. Nacional II (MI), km 29

28921 D Repsol / EESS GASAUTO ALCORCÓN	E-28921 Alcorcon (Madrid) 916932211 (Prospekt) 620947432 (Website) Mo-So 0-24 09.10.2008
C. Ebanistas, 1. P.I. Urtinsa, Avda Leganes 8

28925 D BP / E.S. LISBOA, S.A.	E-28925 Alcorcon +34(0)916442093 Mo-So 0-24 BAJONETT Kein Adapter vorhanden.	0.58	10.10.2008
Avenida de Mostoles

30150 D Estacion Servicio Gasauto (Repsol) Murcia	E-30150 Murcia +34(0)968-252333 o. +34(0)968-252100 ? Mo-Fr 8-22, Sa-So/Feiertag 9-14 GPS ungenau!(Strasse) Adapter vorhanden. 0.6	23.10.2008
C/ del Naranjo 1-3 / C/ Orilla de la Vía 
31012 D Estacion de Gasauto (Repsol)	E-31012 Pamplona +34(0)948-148388 Mo-Fr 9-17, Sa 9-13, So+F 9-13 GPS ungenau!(Strasse) 17.08.2007
Calle del Ferrocarril s/n

33420 D Estacion de Servicio (REPSOL)	E-33420 Oviedo-Llanera +34(0)98-5262751 Mo-Fr 8-22, Sa 8-14/15-18, So+F 8-14 GPS sehr ungenau!(Ortsteil)	0.64	12.09.2008
Pol. Ind. de Siluota / Pena Santa 61

36330 D Estacion de Servicio Gasauto (REPSOL)	E-36330 Vigo-San Andrés de Comesaña +34(0)986-234339 Mo-Fr 8-23 Sa 8-12/15-18 So/Feiertag 8-14 GPS ungenau!(Strasse) 0.64	11.10.2008
Camino del Caramuxo 21

39012 ? D Estacion Servicio Gasauto (REPSOL)	E-39012 ? Santander +34(0)942-390000 Mo-Fr 10-20, Sa-So 10-15 Neben Avia Tankstelle. Kein Adapter vorhanden! 08.10.2008
Barrio Cueto 5

39716 D Area de Servicio Termino	E-39716 Hoznayo (SANTANDER) +34(0)942-524212 Mo-So 7-23 0.61	20.10.2008
(N634), Km196

41007 D Estacion Servicio Gasauto (Repsol) Sevilla	E-41007 Sevilla +34(0)95-4519499 Mo-So 6-22 nur Barzahlung und mit Personalausweis	0.65	11.10.2008
Avenida Roberto Osborne 16

46014 D Estacion de Servicio Gasauto (Repsol) Valencia [LPG+CNG]	E-46014 Valencia +34(0)96-3792200 Mo-So 24h BAJONETT. Bezahlung an angrenzender Tankstelle	LPG 0.640	10.10.2008
Calle de germis 10 CNG 1.011

47008 D Estacion Servicio Gasauto (REPSOL)	E-47008 Valladolid-Pol. Ind. de Argales +34(0)983-223541 Mo-Fr 9-20, Sa 9-14, So+F 9-13 GPS ungenau!(Strasse Calle Bronce)	0.595	08.10.2008
Calle Bronce, s/n Parcela 153

49600 D Estatacion de Servicio Gasauto (REPSOL)	E-49600 Benavente (ZA - Zamorra) +340980638027 Mo-So 7-23 Uhr GPS ungenau!(Strasse Carretera Alcubilla)	0.64	11.10.2008
Ctra.Alcubilla(Benavente-Malaneses)km1,5

50009 D (Independiente)	E-50009 Zaragoza (Saragossa) (Aragon) 976750264 
Avenida Gomez Laguna 151-155

Can't guarantee that these all work but hope it helps, Alan.


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

*recent lpg fill up in spain*

Hi Keith,
You don't say where in Spain you are/will be, so this may/may not be of help; I filled our two x eleven kg refillable fixed cylinders yesterday in Murcia. We took the location details from last year's free printout map of Repsol Butano agencias/estaciones, which lists all outlets in Spain where you can fill up. You can obtain one from any of these outlets for free if you just ask the pump attendant for "una mappa d'Estaciones de servicio de gas Butano" - we were offered one at the Alicante factory outlet last year, which is how we know about it.
As for yesterday, we just put Calle Del Naranjo1, Murcia, into our TomTom satnav, and found it no problem. Last year we went around in frustrating circles in bad traffic, not finding it, because we typed in exactly what the address details given on the map said, which included the extra line Orilla de la Via - this seemed to baffle the satnav, so this year we left it out, and had immediate success - so the map details are not infallible, and may require some tweaking! The route was all main roads through town, (once off the E15) with the final approach running parallel to the railway line, on a road amply wide enough for a lorry to pass us, so rv's should be ok. The outlet itself is an "agencia de Repsol Butano" so NOT a normal petrol station, but a specific lpg-only two pump affair set on a mini traffic island, inside the factory yard. It is covered, but I don't recall height being an issue - think its the usual 5m. If you are towing and don't fancy a tight turn around, there's ample room to unhitch on the side of the road directly outside the entrance - an Autotrail Chieftain was parked up there when we left, & there was enough room for another.
We paid 43cents per litre, didn't need any adaptors, (never have in Spain so far) & the Spanish attendant was friendly and helpful.
We have also filled before at the huge Repsol factory in Alicante, its on the Avenida De Elche, 170, tel (96) 320 99 50 with the factory on one side of the road, and the actual lpg pump sales outlet on the opposite side. This is a better choice for larger units, as it incorporates a big lorry parking area as well, so plenty of room to manouevre if, like us, you are towing, although the downside is it can be easy to miss due to rows of lorries obscuring it. If memory serves correctly, it lies smack in the middle of two sets of v close together traffic lights.
I should probably mention what has already been said before many times - lpg is not hard to get in Spain, but you do need to plan your usage more carefully, as the fillups can be very spread out ie; we are in Vera, near Mojacar, and were faced with a drive to Granada, or a drive to Murcia, classic example of bad planning! Or more accurately, too long spent lingering over New Year celebrations with friends, when we should have moved on towards Portugal a week ago, thus passing lpg possibilities in Granada and Sevilla, with Cordoba and Jerez as back up options. 
Good luck and happy travels, and don't forget to post if you stumble accross any others that haven't already been mentioned.
Seve.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Seve

Thanks for the information.

We are not in Spain yet but should be end of Jan beginning Feb en route to Morocco.

I have confirmation that GasAuto stations in Jerez, Valencia and yours in Murcia have been used in the past few weeks.

Here's a Google Map put together by Olley on another forum. I wan't to hear of actual usage so thanks for your input.

Google Map of LPG in Spain

 
Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi as far as I am aware all of these locations are also on the LPG D/B on here.

On most of them if you drill down on satellite view you can see either the pumps or the white LPG tanks. 

Olley


----------



## 118999 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Granada*

hi
my father topped up in granada 2 weeks ago without any problem. hope its a help. we heard there was one at malaga - but there is not!
enjoy your trip!
sharon


----------

